# Score... I think



## Douglasr (Feb 8, 2018)

Ran across a 8” Fowler dial caliper, still in the case, today in very lightly used condition. I asked the guy what he wanted for it, he said $15. So what do you think was it a deal


----------



## middle.road (Feb 8, 2018)

I do not believe that you will be suffering any 'buyer's remorse' with that purchase - great deal! 8" is very handy.
oh,
and BTW,


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 9, 2018)

8" is my go-to size. The jaws are a little deeper than a 6", my clumsy hands have an easier time with hanging onto it, and it's not too large to fit my workspaces. And Fowler makes (or used to at least, can't say about recent mfg.) pretty decent instruments. Or rather has them made might be more accurate in most cases. 

I think you did good.


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 10, 2018)

YUPP never get hurt on that deal.


----------



## metalchiper (Feb 12, 2018)

i bought a cheap 4-inch caliper to carry in my shooting kit and find it hard to use. next time I think i will stick with 6-inch models. the 4 inch for some reason is just harder to use. just awkward maybe i am too used to the 6-inch size


----------

